# Stuck For a mating pair. Leopard gecko, help please



## milvstrana (May 20, 2010)

Hi everyone.
You all must get sick of seeing questions like this, but its got me really stumped on what to do.

I have a male rainwater patternless albino leopard gecko which I really dont know what you pair him up with, Ive been using the leopard gecko morph calculator to see what i can get but all it produces is Hets.

The female geckos i have are, Hypo, and high yellow and a blazing blizzard.
Can anyone advise me of a morph to get so i can use this morph to its full potential?

Thanks
Milv


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the rainwater, murphys patternless and blizard are all recessive morphs, so you`d have to buy another one showing the same morphs to get visual babies out.

hypo will produce half hypos half normals put to your male, and they will all carry patternless and rainwater.

the high yellow is really a brightly coloured normal.


----------



## milvstrana (May 20, 2010)

I got a good idea of the Morphs, but wondered what sorta line i would have to go down to get visual baby's. So I'm looking at tremper albinos, Murphy's patternless etc or another rainwater patternless albino then?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

dont think you want a tremper.

if you mix a tremepr with a rainwater you`ll get normals het for both, and if you bred the babies back you`d have fun sorting out the different albinos.

what morphs are you trying to produce? 
how many adult breeding leos did you want to keep/have room and funds to maintain?
and how deep are your pockets?

:lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

rainwaters are quite thin on the ground, 
you could get a female murphys patterneless, 
breed to your male and get patternless het rainwaters out,
incubate for female and put daughters back to dad for a mix of babies.

mix of 
pattys,
rainwater pattys,
rainwaters?

or you could also throw a co-dom morph into the mix,

get a mack patternless and get the same results but half would be the mack snow version.
very pretty............ but i think all leos are improved with a bit o`snow!


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

ooh you are very on the ball today pigglywiggly!! Some good suggestions here!

Alternatively you could sell the male patternless rainwater as they are very in demand in the UK and use the funds to buy a male who would complement your girls better?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`m very very bored :bash:

all leos need snowing up :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## milvstrana (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for all your helpful info, nuttybabez i could never sell him, he was one of my first geckos, and is a right on character. Hes one of my favourites.
Just to let you know pigglywiggly i too feel the same way, that a touch of snow can make some geckos look soo much better, and because of that i set out on my search for a female for my Albert. So as of right now i have 2 female mack snow rainwater patternless albino geckos on hold for me. Once there paid off ill be picking them up :flrt:

so there mating pair would be;
Rainwater Patternless Albino (M) x mack snow rainwater patternless albino (F)

with an outcome of:

50% Mack Snow Rainwater Albino Murphy Patternless 
50% Rainwater Albino Murphy Patternless 

and the other girls pair will be;
Poss.Giant Mack Snow (M) x mack snow rainwater patternless albino(F)

with an outcome of:

25% Super Snow het Murphy Patternless het Rainwater Albino 
50% Mack Snow het Murphy Patternless het Rainwater Albino 
25% Normal het Murphy Patternless het Rainwater Albino 

Obviously some will be kept for future bredding, but im really looking forward to next year now you lovely peoples have spurred me on to purchase these gorgeous gecko girlys

Thanks again
Milv


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

sounds like you`re going to have some very nice babies on the way

:2thumb:


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

Nice choice!! Should get some absolute stunners from that combo:mf_dribble:


----------



## milvstrana (May 20, 2010)

daveplymouth said:


> Nice choice!! Should get some absolute stunners from that combo:mf_dribble:





pigglywiggly said:


> sounds like you`re going to have some very nice babies on the way
> 
> :2thumb:


thanks you guys. im already looking ahead into what this could lead into the year after.

ideally im thinking mack snow rainwater albinos, or a lil further ahead super snow rainwater albinos :2thumb:


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

> thanks you guys. im already looking ahead into what this could lead into the year after.
> 
> ideally im thinking mack snow rainwater albinos, or a lil further ahead super snow rainwater albinos :2thumb:


Thats the beauty of breeding! It aint just a one year thing where you whck two together. It takes planning and patience. Then there is the line breeding side of things taking the best looking ones and producing even better looking ones. Its a great rewarding hobby. Goodluck!


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Cool, good choice!!


----------

